# Honda GX340



## Jasonrkba (Apr 29, 2018)

I live on a farm and we have large transfer tanks on sight, both gas and diesel. The delivery guy mixed diesel into the gas. It has screwed with a lot of equipment but right now I'm working on a pressure washer. It has a Honda GX340 engine. So far I have drained the gas, replaced the fuel filter, lines, carburetor, plug, and air filter. It runs on choke and cuts off when you take it off. I have 90psi. I removed the pump and it runs the same without. Any guesses or is it toast?

Thanks. Jason.


----------



## ironman_gq (Apr 30, 2018)

90psi compression is low, should be over 100psi preferably 140 or so. Take the recoil cover off and spin it with a big drill to test it, spinning too slow might not disengage the compression release.


----------



## Jasonrkba (Apr 30, 2018)

I felt like it was low but wasn't sure what I should expect on that engine. I pulled the rope about five times.


----------



## hedge hog (May 8, 2018)

Sounds like the carb is still plugged 
Need to run it through a sonic cleaner


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thommo (May 20, 2018)

Check the valve clearances. They normally close up with use and can cause the problem that you are having


----------

